# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software) مساعدة :  طريقة ادخال كود شيفرة هذا الجهاز alcatel one touch pixi2 4016x

## najib50

السلام عليكم      من فضلكم مساعدة اخواني       طريقة ادخال كود شيفرة هذا الجهاز alcatel one touch pixi2 4016x  model alcatel one touch 4016x i d 4016X-2ARGMA3  IMEI 865150023874750  Your code is: 10153554                   وشكرا لكم

----------


## bilalmennad

احسنت بارك الله فيك

----------


## mouradsoso

بارك الله في مجهودتكم.......

----------

